# Yellow Freight



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Over the years, I have collected a few yellow freight cars. For the first time, I made a yellow freight consist.



















I need a D&RGW Bumble Bee locomotive and a UP yellow caboose to complete the theme of Yellow Freight.


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Definitely need a Bumble Bee engine and yellow caboose. I would think that a Bannana Reefer would be appropriate. Nice. 

Terl


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Don, my yellow train is the one I usually run when the grandkids or young visitors are here. I can appreciate your color selection since it just plain looks nice going through the landscape.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

love that lgb train 
would love to have one


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Very nice and impressive looking freight train Don! And a lovely little LGB train Bill! 
Those yellow trains have something sunny over them. Makes you happy... 

Here's my "yellow freight".... You gotta start somewhere...


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By stevedenver on 18 Jun 2010 03:44 PM 
love that lgb train 
would love to have one 

Here ya go maybe you two can help each other out????? What you tink???? Regal



LGB Passenger G SCALE Train Set 72312 Made in Germany - eBay (item 170503996639 end time Jun-25-10 16:25:00 PDT)


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am curious, why do yellow freights look so good. Your train is fantastic, and the live steam guys seem to have huge long trains of yellow refers. They always look so good. I wished I had noticed this a long time ago, I only have two India Fruit refers so far. Not much of a yellow train, but a start. Can someone comment on our liking yellow so much. 
Paul


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 23 Jun 2010 01:45 PM 
Can someone comment on our liking yellow so much. 
Paul 

I think it has to do with the contrast of yellow trains with "green in the garden". 

My next consist will be "Black Freight". If it's not too hot this evening, I'll try to put one together.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Don
The consist looks real nice. You could bring her over to Steve's and let us enjoy her running. He does have shade you know.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 23 Jun 2010 03:55 PM 

Don
The consist looks real nice. You could bring her over to Steve's and let us enjoy her running. He does have shade you know.
I would like to run my "Yellow Freight" consist at Steamin' at Steve's, but things at the office are so busy that I can't get free on Steve's normal run days (Tuesdays I think). 

I was really upset with myself that I couldn't make the triple live steam Aster Big Boy run a few weeks ago. That would have been a once in a life-time event. And y'all had more yellow freight cars than I'll ever have. I'm guessing that's Caleb's consist of UP reefers.

Below are 2 images linked to Jeff Runge's post on that live steam event. Thank you Jeff for posting those photos. I wouldn't have believed it if it was just Steve or Art telling me that it happened.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Don
I believe all of those cars belong to Steve. May be wrong and if I am it would not be first time. By the way we did not run all three BB"S It was just a photo op with the three BB's . Mine was the only one we ran that day.


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 24 Jun 2010 09:13 AM 
It was just a photo op with the three BB's . Mine was the only one we ran that day.
Well it made a nice photo op, even though only one was steaming. Which one is yours? How can you tell them apart?

Now I'm going to post my "Black Freight" topic. All electric of course. Too hot to steam. Too hot to be outside!


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SailorDon on 24 Jun 2010 02:03 PM 
Posted By gibs035 on 24 Jun 2010 09:13 AM 
It was just a photo op with the three BB's . Mine was the only one we ran that day.
Well it made a nice photo op, even though only one was steaming. Which one is yours? How can you tell them apart?

Now I'm going to post my "Black Freight" topic. All electric of course. Too hot to steam. Too hot to be outside!



Mine is oon outside track. Steve has a 4024 , Caleb and I have 4002's


----------

